
I Was Wrong About Elizabeth Warren - whack
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/26/opinion/elizabeth-warren.html
======
dang
Please don't post garden-variety politics to HN. Some political overlap is ok
on intellectually interesting stories, but the political horse-race and daily-
grind genres are off topic here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

